# 15 Blu-ray Concerts to Rock Your Theater



## Chuck McKenney

*15 Blu-ray Concerts to Rock Your Theater*

By Arlen Schweiger
*Forget about pristine video quality, give your theater's audio systems a workout with these 15 Blu-ray concerts to crank up.*


I respect people who have large DVD and Blu-ray (or HD DVD) collections, but I've found that over the years I've purchased many more concert DVDs than regular movies. Pretty simple for me, really, like music I'm bound to play these discs over and over again while movie discs tend to gather dust.


My Blu-ray collection is very small at this point, but I can see it'll go the same way. I was pretty quick to snap up a few music titles, so it got me thinking, What are some of the best Blu-ray discs out there to get your surround-sound audio cranking?

 


Perusing the lists of available titles out there, it's nice to see that several famed music releases have been transferred to high-def, with even more drool-worthy audio quality. And several concert tours of the last few years have been captured with sweet Blu-ray release editions to satisfy those who have stepped up to the format.


We saw a flurry of Blu-ray concert activity last fall to really whet our appetites, and it's nice to see the choices have only grown. And we know that other gems, like Neil Young's Archives Vol. 1, are waiting in the wings.


So what have been your favorites to rock out to in your theater? Any standard DVD titles you'd like to see transferred to HD? We've pegged 15 (hey, we had to put a cap at some point) that you should check out, but of course we're bound to have missed some noteworthy titles.

*1. David Gilmour 'Remember That Night'*


David Gilmour, Remember That Night Live at the Royal Albert Hall'

Sony Music, 120 minutes, 1.78:1

Dolby TrueHD 5.1, Dolby Digital 5.1, PCM 2.0 (48kHz, 24-bit)

Click here to continue.


----------



## mangamonster

I'd like to add a small review to this excellent list.


Billy Joel: Live at Shea Stadium [Blu-ray] (2011)











I just picked this up today from Frys, desperate to find a concert experience for my new home theater. Over the past hour, I have been watching it in pure awe! With PCM 5.1 pumping through my system, it sounds FANTASTIC. Amazing separation and the listener is up front and personal with Billy's youthful and rich voice. Stage presence drives home in his performance.


Video is spot on as well. Crisp and detailed....this is a blu ray that allows my humble theater setup shine. My Epson 8530 has been waiting to shine, and this recording fits the bill with flying colors. I'm not able to spot overly done noise reduction. Overall, the image is pretty darn natural.


This concert is truly an intimate concert experience, as the mastering of the audio and video give viewers a seat right next to Billy's piano throughout the performance. This is truly a special blu ray concert, especially considering the special guest appearances...but I'll leave that for you to find out!


-dave


----------



## dan magnin

Another worth while view on blu-ray is the Shakira Oral Fixation concert. Both eye & ear candy!!!


----------



## xxturbowesxx

John Mayer - where the light is


He does 3 different sets with acoustic, blues and pop.


----------



## The Mice

I have The Song Remains The Same on DVD and it is wicked. I remember being so impressed the first time I watched (and heard!) it that I saw it again the following night!


But my question is, is it really worth it for me to upgrade to the Blu-ray disc? Is the audio going to be that much better? After all, it is not a recent concert.


Good article!


----------



## Mr.Poindexter

I would have to put this at the top of my list: Michael Buble' - Caught In the Act (live at The Wiltern)











I would also follow that with Joe Bonamassa - Live From the Royal Albert Hall











I had VERY high hopes for Adele's live album at the Royal Albert Hall but the video was mixed by a monkey with ADD. The audio was considerably compressed as well but the video editing made the show almost impossible to watch.


----------



## tony123

Mr. P,


I'm disappointed to hear your comments regarding Adele. I was about to pull the trigger on it. Yours is a rare negative review. Care to explain a little further? Thanks.


----------



## triumphrider74

My recent favorite concert blu-ray is "Water On The Road" (Eddie Vedder).
http://www.amazon.com/Eddie-Vedder-W...9838211&sr=1-1 


Another that I like is "Jack Johnson: En Concert"
http://www.amazon.com/Jack-Johnson-E...9838067&sr=1-1 


Some titles that need to come to blu:

Storytellers: My Morning Jacket

Jimmy Buffett - Live in Anguilla

The Eagles - Hell Freezes Over

Pearl Jam - Imagine in Cornice


...and this one is not really a concert, but a surf documentary film with a great soundtrack. I wish it was on Bluray.
http://www.amazon.com/Thicker-Than-W...9838249&sr=1-3


----------



## tony123

I love Jack Johnson, but heard the technical quality of this one is very poor.


Mr. P, you're too late....I ordered yesterday.


----------



## triumphrider74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/21676764
> 
> 
> I love Jack Johnson, but heard the technical quality of this one is very poor.



A lot of his films are shot this way on purpose. It doesn't bother me because I know that they are going for an artistic effect. If nothing else get the soundtrack.


----------



## DL86

One of my favorites.

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Metall...Blu-ray/16600/


----------



## tony123

*Adele-* I very much enjoyed it. For content alone, it's one of my favorites now. She's a delight, making the concert very personal. Technically, it was a mixed bag for me. Particularly the faster tempo songs, were almost ruined by the goofy video editing. Audio did some things very well and others not so much. Her voice was well presented and was the clearest and most direct vocal of any concert I have. On quiet acoustic numbers it was distinct and impressive. However, I did notice compression on the louder numbers. When the full orchestra joined in, it lost separation and simply became muddy. I also would have preferred a more solid low end. It wasn't as tight and potent as some. I boosted the LFE by 4db and it helped bring it out some, but overall it was sloppy LFE I thought.


Still, I would put this near the top of the pile as a great night of musical enjoyment that will get repeated viewing in our theater!


----------



## 8mile13

I don't know if this one is available on bluray. Sexual orientated concert. Interesting watch!











A few live dvd's i'd like to see transferred to bluray:


~the majestic Glenn Gould playing the goldberg variations.









~the dvd that immortalized Stevie Ray Vaughan.









~ and the spiritual Antonella Rugierro.


----------



## scirica

Based on some of the recommendations here I ordered 4 Blu-rays today: Jeff Beck, Performing Live this Week at Ronnie Scott's; Rush, Snakes and Arrows Live; David Gilmour, Remember That Night; Queen, Rock Montreal and Live Aid. It feels like Christmas is coming


----------



## drummermitchell

scirica,Jeff Beck(Live at Ronnie Scott's) is SUPERB for sound and video.I hope your low end can handle the bottom end to sound like your there.

The reason I say that is I had two f-113's that I auditioned Jeff Beck with and no matter what I did it sounded terrible.................Reason is..

I got to hear this bluray thru a mac system,but with a 1812 sub,I was in heaven as to how realistic and open everything sounded.

Truly ear candy if the system is up for it(still it's a superb music dvd).The dealer brought an 1812 sub over to my house so I could audition it,

Showtime,the exact same sound as if your in the room with world class musicians and of course the soundman.

I bought the 1812,have had her for about 5 months now and the bottom end I've never heard anything like it whether DD-15's,JL's ect.

I find it amazing with the right gear you can pull alot more out of a cd,lp,dvd ect,anyway sorry for gettin carried away.


Here's another for superb sound and camera work:Eagles(Farewell Tour 1(Live in Melbourne),she a double disc.

These two show off your screen and your system,truly both are excellent.


----------



## dclark

This old threat neglects the best concert bluray of all time- Scorpions "Sting of the Tale" captures the last tour before they retire. They sound excellent,

the sound quality is great and best of all- it is in 3d! The combo of 5.1 sound and 3d makes you think you are not watching it, that you are AT the concert!


----------



## hobbs47

Prince - Sign 'O' the Times

Region free import - AUS

First time available on bluray. This release has never looked or sounded better.

Well worth the import price.

http://www.jbhifionline.com.au/music/pre-order/sign-o-the-times-blu-ray/665815


----------



## pbmpharmacist

They missed the best one, Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds Live at Radio City!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coastwatcher

Eric Clapton and Steve Winwood Live From Madison Square Garden, Cream Royal Albert Hall, Talking Heads Stop Making Sense


----------



## Djyinn

Steve Vai "Where the Wild Things Are" and "Live at the Astoria"


----------



## domino92024

I am disappointed that the jazz format has been ignored. I like Pat Metheny "The Way Up" live in Seoul

 


...and Chick Corea "Return to Forever: Returns - Live at Montreux"


----------



## drummermitchell

How is that Return to forever sound&camera work.

Reason I ask is I have bought a few bluray discs just because of the artist I liked and was quite disappointed,............

Sade for one(sound mediocre and camera work).

Have probably a dozen or more wher I like the songs but sound and camera don't come close to the two I mentioned.

I did take a chance on Lee Ritenours(Overtime)bluray as I have the cd and I like it alot same with the Police(Certifiable),Gypsy Kings(live at Kenwood House(London)..

My amps are in for a LED change so probably won't be watching these and a few others for a week.

Wish most bluray concerts were as what I mentioned as then I would have a lot more.

Can't go by what some reviewers say as sound wise might as well listen in AM,not impressed.


----------



## drummermitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drummermitchell*  /t/1141770/15-blu-ray-concerts-to-rock-your-theater#post_22390500
> 
> 
> How is that Return to forever sound&camera work.
> 
> Reason I ask is I have bought a few bluray discs just because of the artist I liked and was quite disappointed,............
> 
> Sade for one(sound mediocre and camera work).
> 
> Have probably a dozen or more wher I like the songs but sound and camera don't come close to the two I mentioned.
> 
> I did take a chance on Lee Ritenours(Overtime)bluray as I have the cd and I like it alot same with the Police(Certifiable),Gypsy Kings(live at Kenwood House(London)..
> 
> My amps are in for a LED change so probably won't be watching these and a few others for a week.
> 
> Wish most bluray concerts were as what I mentioned as then I would have a lot more.
> 
> Can't go by what some reviewers say as sound wise might as well listen in AM,not impressed.


Almost forgot, what about Pat Methany,how is it.


----------



## domino92024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drummermitchell*  /t/1141770/15-blu-ray-concerts-to-rock-your-theater#post_22390500
> 
> 
> How is that Return to forever sound&camera work.



I was a little disappointed in the video quality, but not too much. The audio was spot-on, however. Both the audio and video were superb on the Metheny disc, however. A little scattered in the direction category early on, IMO, but he soon settled down.


----------



## drummermitchell

THX,Methany I'll check out.


----------



## RTSW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DL86*  /t/1141770/15-blu-ray-concerts-to-rock-your-theater#post_21685602
> 
> 
> One of my favorites.
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Metall...Blu-ray/16600/


Great choice, one of the few listed that actually does "Rock Your Theater".


Also:


----------



## bhaaf

You missed U2 360 at the Rose Bowl. It's excellent.


----------



## quattroatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *8mile13*  /t/1141770/15-blu-ray-concerts-to-rock-your-theater#post_21691855
> 
> 
> I don't know if this one is available on bluray. Sexual orientated concert. Interesting watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would *never* support this pedophile!


----------



## barrister

Porcupine tree "Arriving Somewhere" --Needed on Blu


Hendrix "Live at Woodstock"


"Woodstock"


Radiohead "live at the Astoria" Needed on Blu


The Grateful Dead Movie


Concert for George


The Cure "Trilogy, Live in Berlin"


The Moody Blues "Lovely to See You"


Kansas "There's No Place Like Home"


Lou Reed "Berlin"


----------



## Taranteacher

Has anyone checked out *Iron Maiden En Vivo!*? Haven't pulled the trigger on that one since I already own *Flight 666* --- this one also absolutely rocks: 16 songs played in 16 different venues stretching 5 continents; both the documentary and the concert discs are top notch, and this I say about owning it on DVD --- it has great DTS 96/24 sound and the VQ is as good. Still, *En Vivo!* has almost all newer songs which makes it that much more interesting in my book, as I do like their newer stuff, and *En Vivo!* would complement --- except maybe for 4 or 5 classic songs --- nicely!
 


So there, I've added *Flight 666* on this list, as well!
 

*Scorpions: Live In 3D* +1!
 


Also, check out *Joe Satriani: Satchurated - Live In Montreal*! Awesome Dolby TrueHD 7.1 mix! Oh, and this one is also 3D!


----------



## REDdawn6

I just watched Staind Live at Mohegan Sun . Awesome, PQ VQ is great and Aaron is always the man


----------



## ambesolman

I would kil for a bluray of Tool, A Perfect Circle or Days of the New. I've seen Tool ten times, APC twice and DOTN three times. Sadly, I doubt I'll ever see any released. Guess I just have to hope they keep touring.


----------



## GibsonES300

This is an awesome thread! Let's keep it alive!!


Radiohead- King of Limbs- Live from the Basement


----------



## Steve Crowley

Porcupine Tree


They are an amazing band with great sound, technical ability and thoughtful lyrics.


Arriving Somewhere - Great older songs, superb sound


Anesthesize - You can see the influence of many prog bands from the 70's. Blu-ray sound.


----------



## KTM300EXC

Not sure if it was mentioned but the Led Zep BluRay "Celebration Day" is mind blowing, the version of Kashmir is simply stunning.


----------



## KJSteward

I've posted this elsewhere, but in the interests of keeping all the info in one thread:

Rush - Clockwork Angels Tour. Magnificent.

Thanks for this info, btw. I'll be checking some of the other suggestions out.


----------



## Nemrod

My last one :









Nemrod


----------



## Taranteacher

GET METALLICA THROUGH THE NEVER (PREFERABLY 3D)!!! IT SERIOUSLY KICKS A$$!!!


----------



## Reefdvr27

Taranteacher said:


> GET METALLICA THROUGH THE NEVER (PREFERABLY 3D)!!! IT SERIOUSLY KICKS A$$!!!


I second this, the goto demo disc anymore


----------



## MIkeDuke

Here is one
Greg Allman and all my friends. It looks and sounds outstanding. And if you can find a copy of the Beacon concert(even though it's DVD) that is great also. Santana Supernatural is another one. But the Greg Allman one is some of the best I have ever seen and heard.
http://www.amazon.com/All-My-Friends-Celebrating-Blu-ray/dp/B00IYQJUPI


----------



## ericd19320

I see this is an old thread but still pretty active so I thought I'd throw in a few of my favs

#1 The Eagles Farewell Tour I OUTSTANDING

not blu ray but well worth the time to watch is..
Fleetwood Mac The Dance 5.1 sound
Dido Live at Braxton .. has DTS not to mention she's smokin HOT


----------



## coolcat4843

Great performances by both bands with superb picture and lossless audio quality.


----------



## quad4.0

Mr.Poindexter said:


> I would have to put this at the top of my list: Michael Buble' - Caught In the Act (live at The Wiltern)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would also follow that with Joe Bonamassa - Live From the Royal Albert Hall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had VERY high hopes for Adele's live album at the Royal Albert Hall but the video was mixed by a monkey with ADD. The audio was considerably compressed as well but the video editing made the show almost impossible to watch.


Bonnomassa is a little creep! His "dada" refuses to allow him to entertain his home town followers, who incidentally have dropped his admiration, due to just this.


----------



## Nate154

..


----------



## Gorilla Killa

NIne Inch Nails beside You In time. If your a fan its definitely worth getting, even if its not your genre its still very well done. Great show along with the audio


----------



## KJSteward

Added a few. Still got heaps on DVD which are still watchable, so have resisted the urge to replace them with BluRays.


----------



## vitod

*Judas Priest: *http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000B9PW76?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

*Judas Priest: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EQ47TK?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00*

*Iron Maiden: *http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006B29Z2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## blueribb

*Cream: Live at the Royal Albert Hall 2005 [Blu-ray]*

Eric Clapton, Jack Bruce and Ginger Baker at their best (my opinion). My fav tracks are: Badge, Crossroads and Sunshine of Your Love. Crank it up and hold on to your hat 


http://www.amazon.com/Cream-Live-Royal-Albert-Blu-ray/dp/B005HWAOCA


----------



## Reefdvr27

blueribb said:


> Eric Clapton, Jack Bruce and Ginger Baker and their best (my opinion). My fav tracks are: Badge, Crossroads and Sunshine of Your Love. Crank it up and hold on to your hat
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cream-Live-Royal-Albert-Blu-ray/dp/B005HWAOCA


We watched some clips off that BR at the NC GTG last weekend. I loved the Ginger Baker drum solo! Amazing how these concert BR's really make you like some music that you have never really been that interested in. I mean I never really liked the Eagles, but I loved the Farewell concert disc. I also have to add that I have got to get to the Royal Albert Hall for a concert!! I loved the David Gilmour concert BR "Remember that night" That place is on my bucket list!


----------



## JustBusiness

Want to give this thread a bump, and lay a couple of my favorites out there (have order 5 today because of this thread!)

"Move Me Brightly" - 70th Birthday Party for Jerry Garcia. 

Love for Levon: Benefit for Levon Helm, music of The Band by various artists.

Crosby, Stills, Nash: 2012

Hoping to discover some more. I've been adding to this part of the collection, and is really my only focus. When guests come over it's a great way to keep people entertained, and talking.


----------



## antakar

The starting post mentions 15 concerts, where first one is David Gilmour, for the rest i have to follow a link which is a dead end.

Have anyone backed up original list of 15?


----------



## JustBusiness

antakar said:


> The starting post mentions 15 concerts, where first one is David Gilmour, for the rest i have to follow a link which is a dead end.
> 
> Have anyone backed up original list of 15?


Haven't found it; however, there's a similar and more active post here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/112-surround-music-formats/1414802-youa-ve-got-one-reference-concert-blu-ray-you-can-buya-one-going-bea.html


----------



## Kat136913

I've been rocking this lately. 

Flying Colors - Live at the Z7. 
Recorded in 4K. Three different sound mixes (2.1 stereo, from the first row and at the mix board)


----------



## Kat136913

SELLING POINTS •Virtuoso prog/pop/rock band with (former) members of Deep Purple, Dream Theater, The Winery Dogs, Avenged Sevenfold, Dixie Dregs, Spock’s Beard, Alpha Rev & Transatlantic •The last Flying Colors live release (Live in Europe) went to #1 on the national charts in Europe, knocking down One Direction. •Second Flight is shot with 24 cameras during the Second Nature Tour 2014; the album Second Nature charted in Top-10 positions around the world. •Supervised by Manchester Metropolitan University lecturer in Music Technology, and Flying Colors Executive Producer, Bill Evans ALL FEATURES ARE FIRSTS FOR COMMERCIAL CONCERT VIDEOS •In 5.1 Surround, choose from the two best seats in the house: the front row, and the FOH (Front of House) Soundboard. •All audio was created with a new audio technology, Phrase Analysis, developed at Manchester Metropolitan University, which creates stunning detail and separation. •An audio-only digital version of the Front Row mix is available with Headphone Surround, a technology that allows 5.1 surround mixes to be experienced on headphones. The mix is in HD 24-bit uncompressed audio, and available from all online hi-def audio platforms. •All video, including the 4K Ultra-HD version, was mastered by Cinnafilm using their Dark Energy technology (IMAX) for stunning visuals.


----------



## Schmev69

Coastwatcher said:


> Eric Clapton and Steve Winwood Live From Madison Square Garden, Cream Royal Albert Hall, Talking Heads Stop Making Sense


This thread reminds me that I have to purchase Roger Waters The Wall on blu-ray. Need to see if it's coming to UHD.


----------

